# Sharp pains in ribs? 35 weeks!



## mlmcguire

Hi, I'm 35 weeks & 4 days today. For the past few weeks I've been having a very sharp & very painful pain in my ribs (i think) right under my right breast. It feels like a knife is being repeatedly stuck in there over and over. It's sore constantly, and if I move a certain way, or sit up after lying down, the stab-like pain comes back. Has anyone else experienced this or possibly know what it could be? It's not the baby kicking, both of her feet are always on my right side.


----------



## Vee_Bee

Do you have any back pain at around the same level on your body as your rib pain?

I had both pains in my last pregnancy and my physio said that pregnant women often get this as the tendons etc are linked from your ribs round to your back.


----------



## j3ss

Yeah, I think it's just your ribs adjusting to make more room for baby. Oddly enough I got this in first trimester, but it's much more common in third.


----------



## DonnaBallona

Do you have any other symptoms? 

it most likely is just baby fighting for space now s/he is getting bigger, but I also had that pain in my side when suffering from pre eclampsia in my first pregnancy. if you have any other symptoms to be concerned about-headaches, swollen feet/ankles/anywhere in the body, high blood pressure and general 'I don't feel right' inkling, then go and get yourself checked out.

stay safe x x


----------



## monkiePixie

I've also got this pain in my rib. Its been so bad this evening, i couldn't even walk. I think its baby sticking her feet up there because its eased off now shes had a wiggle. Lol.


----------



## Naturalmystic

i have the same pain in my right side. its very annoying but the pain only comes at night


----------



## izzlesnizzle

Ive had terrible rib pain on my right side, its eased off now as i think the baby has dropped but i still have bad pain on the edges of my left rib cage and it burns and throbs. I dont think its the baby as shes much further down now but i think it must be the top of my uterus pushing on it. I cant think what else is causing it.


----------

